# Frank Jackson 3/30/16



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went up to Frank Brooks at Opp yesterday with a buddy to christen his new Triton on it's first fishing trip. As luck would have it the new boat owner caught the first fish, a nice 14 inch crappie. 

What a really nice aluminum 17 ft Triton with plenty of flat walk around space. It's specially designed for both crappie and bass fishing and runs with a 70 hp Yamaha at 38 mph. A sweet rig that doesn't put you in the poor house!

We longlined for about 4 hours which did not work very well. For the effort only 3 crappie and 1 small bass. We did encounter a fellow fishing crappie with minnows and he was hauling them in one after the other. We chatted for a while and he invited us to fish alongside him, but we didn't have any minnows. Saw him catch 8 in short order and all were keepers in the 10-11 inch range. Minimum size is 9 inches on the lake. I bet he ended up with a 30 limit or close to it. 

Frank Jackson is a really nice 1,000 acre lake and has a good reputation of being a good fishery. Unlike the small state lakes outboards are allowed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice......the guy wasn't a bald sexy looking guy like me was it? I got a buddy who loves crappie fishing up there too! Or was it an old timer, local?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Old timer....local.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh 10-4, we still need ta get our schedules in sync and hit the water one day!!!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was going Saturday but am afraid it will be muddy after this rain.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Ahhhhh 10-4, we still need ta get our schedules in sync and hit the water one day!!!!



I'm open all of next week, but the river over here is predicted to rise 5 ft by Tuesday. Looks like lake fishing will be the only alternative.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I was going Saturday but am afraid it will be muddy after this rain.


Same over here....prediction is a 5 ft rise from now until next Tuesday.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Ooops*

Must have had Leon Brooks Hines on my mind when I wrote the post.

Frank Brooks......Frank Jackson.....


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice report...thx.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Called Frank Jackson to check on the conditions after all of this rain. Was told the road to the boat ramp has washed out today so no boat launching will be allowed. Probably will be late next week before they can get it fixed. I would call before I go to make sure or it could be a wasted trip.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW...thanks....I was looking in that direction for next week since our rivers area on a big rise again.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Any pictures / details of the boat. I'm afraid I'm in the market


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I forgot to take pictures of the boat but here is the Triton website with his modelhttp://www.tritonboats.com/boat/456.aspx

It has a livewell in front and back. Also 3 seat pedestal holes in front deck so two guys could sit side by side to spider rig....and one in the middle for 1 guy. 

Both Triton and Ranger now have aluminum boats and they are made in the same factory. One goes out one door and the other out another door. Could be the same company owns both brands. Just thinking....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks!
The one I have now is a lot like that setup. Wanting to get rid of the decks and steering console gotta have a stick steer.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Thanks!
> The one I have now is a lot like that setup. Wanting to get rid of the decks and steering console gotta have a stick steer.



He traded a 2016 or 2016 G3 16 ft 70hp Yamaha on this boat at Boyds in Dothan. I bet the motor did not have more than 30 or 40 hours on it. Stick Steer


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm just getting tired of hopping up and down and back and forth from the front of the boat to the steering wheel. I usually just move a quarter mile or so. My neighbor has a sweet "Lowe" aluminum with plenty of storage, ipilot electric anchors, and stick steer. He never has to get up or down!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Do any of yall know if brook Hines would be messed up with all the rain?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Do any of yall know if brook Hines would be messed up with all the rain?


Their Facebook site shows the lake really full but the ramp area is not flooded like over at the Geneva County Lakes at Coffee Springs. Nothing posted about water conditions but phone is 251-809-0068 to call and check


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Called LBH and lady said the lake was in good shape, we are going to head up there around noon to see what happens this evening...


----------

